# Wert  meiner alten Wildsau!



## DUKE89 (7. August 2010)

Hallo,
So wie es aussieht werde ich meine alte liebe Wildsau demnächst verkaufen müssen.. hab allerdings überhaupt keine Vorstellung wieviel der alte bock noch Wert ist... Ist noch eines der ersten gebauten Wildsäue wurd mir gesagt... Bj: um 2000

Der Rahmen ist eigentl. noch Top in schuss, bis auf das die hintere schwinge mal n minimalen riss hatte und der vorbesitzer ihn aus sicherheitsgründen professionell schweissen lassen hat...

Gabel: Shock Works DH1
Dämpfer: auch Shock Works (allerdings lässt sich die Zugstufe nicht mehr regulieren)
Bremsen: Hope C2
VR: Felge: Mavic /Nabe Hope 20mm
HR Felge: kA
Lenker: Scott Strike
Griffe: Ritchey 
Pedale: CMP
Truvativ shiftguide
.
.
.

allerdings muss ich auch noch erwähnen, dass bei der letzten ausfahrt die Hinterradnabe gerissen ist. Muss auf jeden Fall eine neue Nabe oder n neues Rad rein.

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte... was meint ihr=? was kann ich fürs komplettrad bzw. für den rahmen noch kriegen?


----------



## Frorider86 (7. August 2010)

Was bekomm ich, wenn ich es nehme?

Häng es dir an die Wand...und erfreue dich dran Ist ja schon fast zu Schade zum verkaufen.
Den großen Reichbach wirste damit aber (leider) nicht mehr machen.

Grobe Schätzung: 250-500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fiveages (9. August 2010)

...maximal 200 Euro und dann musste schon an nen absoluten Liebhaber geraten. Ist zwar ne wirkliche Rarität, aber in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr praktisch zu gebrauchen...nur für innet Museum.

Beste Grüße


----------



## robertg202 (9. August 2010)

Ja, ein wirklich schönes Ding - wenn man auf Retro-Radl steht. 
Zum Fahren halt nicht mehr geeignet. 
Wennst einen Liebhaber findest, dann kriegst vielleicht noch ein paar hundert  - und der stellt es sich dann ins Wohnzimmer. 

Aber ernsthaft biken wird damit wohl niemand mehr.....

Viel Glück!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (9. August 2010)

ok ... butter beim elch - wie gross ist der rahmen ?

*radliebhab*


----------



## gokke (15. August 2010)

wieso nicht mehr fahrbar?Meine süße fährt das Teil und findet es supergeil.Hab ich inner Bucht(140) geschossen mit gebrochener Schwinge,zum glück is der Jü nur 30 Km von mir,hat das Ding fix gepimpt und nu läuft das........


Gokke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DUKE89 (15. August 2010)

Hamma mal sein eigenes Bike bei wem anders zu sehen! ich dachte langsam schon ich hätte das letzte!!

Fahrbar auf jeden fall...Sogar sehr angenehm... War praktisch mein einstieg ins Freeriden...


----------



## newbiker95 (27. September 2010)

hab hier auch mal ne frage:
mein vadda will sein altes mountainbike verkaufen.
is son hubert schwarz bike also wirklich richtig alt! noch mit starrgabel felgenbremsen usw.
jetz würd mich al interesiern wieviel das bike noch so wert is
hatt nur sehr wenig kratzer keine dellen top gepflegt weils wenig gefahren wurd... ka wisso
und es is halt sone art signatur bike von hubert schwarz hat damals wohl um die 1500 dm gekostet


----------



## Marina (27. September 2010)

Falsches Thema hier


----------



## 50Fifty (30. September 2010)

ach du ******** !!!
damit würd ich nie rumfahren das sieht ja mehr 
als ******* aus!!!


----------



## DUKE89 (30. September 2010)

Biste bescheuert?! alta wasn dein problem man... guck dir erstma dein schäbiges Trek baumarktfahrrad an bevor du hier urteilst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. September 2010)

50Fifty ist ein typischer Kanditat für die Ignor-Liste.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2010)

ich würds mal hier versuchen
da nehmen sie dir die teile ab 

den rahmen könnste so verkaufen kürzer dämpfer und gabel
dann schauts wie dem gokke seins aus 

aber ganz ehrlich ich würds behalten und an die wand hängen 
ich hab selber ein pure power gran chaco aus der zeit 1998
und würds nie hergeben da hängen zuviele erinnerungen dran


----------

